# Do parts people make you mad?



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

So I drive 110 miles Saturday to help fix my son's truck. I don't mind, spend the day with him. I remove the two existing belts on the truck, the alternator belt is somewhere on a street two days back. I take the VIN #, engine code #, and old belts with me to the auto parts store. The oldest employee there, about 28-30, looks in his computer and tells me that this vehicle does not have multiple belts. It only came with a "serpentine belt". Sir-What do I have in my hand then? He tells me: "I don't know where you got those but it was not off of the described vehicle". We go to a different store--same story. Another different store-almost same story. At least this guy makes a phone call to another store and gets told that YES there was a six cylinder motor that year which had three belts on it. The other end of the phone gives this guy the #'s, he pulls them, the two I have match and we're on our way. The missing alternator belt matches also. I suppose that if it is not in the computer, even with all the info I brought with me, then it doesn't exist. :whistling2: David


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a 78 Monte Carlo with a 305
Starter went & I went for a replacement
Usually I match them up...but it was the wrong one
I brought the old one with me & they matched it up
They said it was the starter that matched up to a transmission out of a 350 engine
They actually tested 3 off the shelf before they found one that worked

I used to work a lot on cars years ago
I knew most of the parts places & actually knew their supply locations
So in some cases I picked up from the distributor at reduced costs


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Computers are stronger than all of us put together.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Yoyizit", most of your post contain good ifo, , ,NOT that one :no:.:laughing:
David


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I took a fan belt with me to "Autozone" the number was readable but the kid said they didn't have one. He then asked me what it came off and I told him a 364 International tractor. He informed me that they didn't sell "tractor parts"
Store was full of people and I asked him if he thought Gates made this belt especially for International and why he couldn't crossreference the number---he just looked at me.
I drove about 6 miles further to Carquest and they had no problem finding the belt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Took a battery for a 1986 volvo to the parts store and they told me they don't carry them. I said, "There is no battery that you sell that will work for my car?" Their reply: "Nope". Guess I should just chuck the car.....


----------



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

I typically go to Advance- "Vato-zone" is fairly new in our town, and typically their employees are unhelpful at best, and also the kind of people that think that adding stickers, a 3rd row bleacher wing and a fart can to a honda will make it out run anything. Maybe granny in her powerchair, but that's about it. I've been to Napa 2 times. The first time was for a carb gasket for a standard aftermarket Holley or Edelbrock carb for our 86 Z28- I was driving by and thought, they're close to home so I'll give them a shot. The 2 individuals I talked to looked at me like I was nuts when I asked for a 4bbl carb gasket for a squarebore carb. I then explained that I didn't even need the gasket with the holes for each bore- I could utilize one that only sealed the perimeter. After looking through a book for 10 minutes of ALL of their carb gaskets, I said screw it and moved on. 

2nd time was to get a transmission filter for our 2005 Colorado 4x4. They were the only place in town that had one. Their hand dandy computer said that it would fit. Got my old one out, compared, and "sho'nuff", it was for a 2wd application. They wouldn't take it back because I had opened it, and then said that the part they gave me was the correct item "according to the computer". I then went to the dealership and grabbed my ankles for the trans filter kit.

I love Advance- they have (for the most part) always been good to me. There are several employees at the location by our house that know me by name (we have 4 vehicles and my wife and I both drive 30-45k/year each, so I'm always in there for this or that), and the guys I deal with there are either ex mechanics or circle track guys. There's only a couple that are completely clueless, and I will NOT allow them to help me. They can't even work the computer, and probably haven't turned a wrench. Ever. 

Orielley's is my back up, but it's hit or miss with the help there. I've had bad luck with alternators from there, BUT they did honor their warranty on our Z28's alternator when it was I replaced it 2 months ago, and I purchased it in 99. Hang on to the receipts for that lifetime warranty! They also carry some brands that I prefer over what Advance stocks (axle bearings, u joints, steering parts, etc)


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> Took a battery for a 1986 volvo to the parts store and they told me they don't carry them. I said, "There is no battery that you sell that will work for my car?" Their reply: "Nope". Guess I should just chuck the car.....


For elec. equivalence just match the voltage and meet or exceed the factory spec'ed Amp-Hour capacity. For mech. compatibility you may need to modify your battery holder.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> For elec. equivalence just match the voltage and the factory spec'ed amp hour capacity. For mech. equivalence you may need to modify your battery holder.


:thumbup:Good advise---About 5 years ago, I modified the battery tray on a riding lawnmower to accept a "car battery". 
I was buying a lawn mower battery every year


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of those at O'Reillys will look up "muffler bearings" and "blinker fluid".:laughing:


----------



## JakAHearts (Apr 20, 2010)

I feel I have to defend myself in here. I work at a BMW dealer and yes, our parts are expensive but I certainly know my stuff. You get what you pay for works in the automotive business too, not just the DIY projects. :laughing:


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> Some of those at O'Reillys will look up "muffler bearings" and "blinker fluid".:laughing:


What are you talking about.... they have them here...
http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=10 

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=6

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

TJ_in_IL said:


> What are you talking about.... they have them here...
> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=10
> 
> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=6
> ...


Good link TJ :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

most people assume that the guy behind the counter in most parts stores knows anything about cars. the fact is, most only know what the computer tells them. better to be mad a the manufacturer than an ignorant parts person. you can't argue with ignorance


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, my dad has 37 years parts counter experience, and my first job was at a store he worked at, so I feel I have some authority on this subject...

Most of the chain stores (O'Reillys, Auto Zone, Advance, etc.) will hire whatever high school kid that puts in an application. You can teach them for a week or two to use the parts finder on the computer, but that's the extent of their car knowledge. They're good for light bulbs (if you know what you're looking for), floor mats, and wiper blades, but not much else.

NAPA and Carquest are usually pretty good, and many employ ASE certified countermen (yes, there is such a thing). They are sometimes more expensive than the competition, but you'll pay less in Rogaine after you pull your hair out dealing with the other guys.

When I worked parts (97-99), we were just getting the computer system, and it was dodgy at best, so I learned the old fashioned way, by looking in that big long book (parts guy secret: its actually a lot of short books). Even though I was a 16-year-old with a favor-job, the guys I worked with had many years experience and I learned enough about cars that I do a little freelance mechanical work even now. 

To go back to your belt story, the part number of the belt *is the length and width of it! *For example, if the part number is 15365, the belt is 15mm wide and 36.5 inches in length. We had a belt measurer at the store for just such an occasion. It works the same for serpentine belts, a 4050365 has five ribs and measures 36.5 inches. 

And I am in no way defending those idiots at the chain stores. We used to get bored on Saturday evenings (when we should've been closed, still bitter about that) and call them and ask for spark plugs for 6.2L diesels, thermostats for VW Bugs, etc. Good times.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

And it's not just parts houses. I was at MD's the other day and the girl at the counter was trying to text someone on her phone while she was taking my order.:furious:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

downunder said:


> the girl at the counter was trying to text someone on her phone while she was taking my order.:furious:


It'll get worse before it gets better. 

I saw a guy playing tennis with his son, a racquet in one hand and a cell phone in his other. Seriously.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> Computers are stronger than all of us put together.


I actually think Yoyizit's post was right on point! It's not the parts person that's the problem, it's the computer systems they are are using that are at fault. You have to be extremely naive to think your local parts counter guy, whether he's 25 or 125 will know every option on every vehicle that was made in the last 20 years. 

I had an old 1979 jeep CJ-7 that had a chevy 350 in, a dodge transmision, rear disc brakes and axles that were even offered until 1983. Whenever I went to the part store I had to give the guy a different year, make a model of a vehicle so he could drill down far enough to get me my parts.

Is it frustrating, of course it is, is it guy behind the counters fault, probably not. the real problem (in the opinion of me and Yoyizit) is


Yoyizit said:


> Computers are stronger than all of us put together.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I really don't get mad at the parts guys at the chains. I don't expect them to be mechanics or know any more than what the computer is willing to give up. Those guys are getting close to minimum wage and that's why the parts are cheap. If they knew anything about cars they'd be working as mechanics and making more money. That's just the business model the chains follow and if I want to take advantage of their lower prices I have to provide my own knowledge. I do appreciate it when they are willing to search around in their computers for similar years and models when the computer won't spit out the right part as it should.


----------

